# I dont have a hedgie yet but i have these



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

other pets that i love very much !





This is opi (optimus prime) hes 3 yrs old and all of 3lbs





This is sophie shes now 8 months old and just about 80lbs shes a bit younger in these pictures


sophie was about 4 months old in this picture she was getting a bath, in a sink she does not fit in anymore! but she looks chinese and i love it!


and this is just for size comparison :lol:

i also have a 13 year old poodle that is pretty much completely blind. i just dont have a picture of her handy.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

They're all very cute but I'm in love with Sophie!  

And I know I'd love your poodle too, I had a poodle that sadly just passed away at 13 years old. Her name was Lili. They are wonderful friends.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

aww im sorry to hear about Lili, she was a poodle so im sure she was wonderful !. They are amazing inteligent little dogs. Ours is a mini and shes white,including her eyes b/c of cataracs, and big ball of fluff shes so spunky still even though shes blind and incredibly loving.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Love the tub pic! She's bracing for the unpleasantness :x


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all so adorable. I really like the one of Sophie asleep on the couch. So sweet.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks !  i love them and its crazy how those 2 get along they are so different :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks !! and my babies say thanks too !


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

Lmaoooo, omg the little chihuahua! So **** cute, and has the best name ever hahaha. Get a hedgie! I cannot think of one reason not to


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

britpeters said:


> Lmaoooo, omg the little chihuahua! So darn cute, and has the best name ever hahaha. Get a hedgie! I cannot think of one reason not to


Thanks! i love the reactions when i tell people his name :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! Look at those ears in picture #1 !!!!!!! I think all of the pictures are wonderful, I especially like the last one with both babies together!


----------

